# Malaga airport - parking and catering



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We´re flying out of Malaga soon and haven´t been to the airport before. Two questions I wonder if anyone can help with:

We need to leave our car there for four days. Is the long stay carpark within walking distance of Departures or do you have to get a shuttle bus? If so how long should we allow for transfer?

We have an evening flight so will need to eat beforehand. What are the catering facilities like? Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We´re flying out of Malaga soon and haven´t been to the airport before. Two questions I wonder if anyone can help with:
> 
> We need to leave our car there for four days. Is the long stay carpark within walking distance of Departures or do you have to get a shuttle bus? If so how long should we allow for transfer?
> 
> ...


I usually use off airport parking companies like RED parking or parking SOL. They are about 5€ per day and have a bus to take you to and from the terminal. They are all grouped together in one area and are very easy to find.

Look for this sign as you approach the airport.

Google Maps

I would eat before you get to the airport. I don't think the food on offer is up to much...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We always use these people http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...tICNDQ&usg=AFQjCNFivu0uiK1LJG2WODDzkkqRCrfoCg
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...tICNDQ&usg=AFQjCNEQsE0N2M4EJpJMa41tKqhaFx0rCQ

When we go, we drive to the airport "departures" where a man is waiting. He takes the car back to their depot. On return, you phone them from the baggage reclaim and by the time you're out, the man will be waiting outside in your car - you pay him and he then is picked up by a colleague! They will also clean and valet the car (for a reasonable fee) while you're away!

As for food etc at the airport, well no problem, there is everything there, from Burgerking, mcDs, Starbucks, spanish snack bars, restaurants, food shops......... remember that airports are always expensive tho!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks both for the tip about the €5 off-site carparks. The official ones are €18 a day, a big difference!

We'll probably have a big late lunch at home and then a snack at the airport. It sounds very different from Gibraltar airport where the only options are corrugated cardboard sausage rolls/pasties or polystyrene-flavoured sandwiches.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks both for the tip about the €5 off-site carparks. The official ones are €18 a day, a big difference!
> 
> We'll probably have a big late lunch at home and then a snack at the airport. It sounds very different from Gibraltar airport where the only options are corrugated cardboard sausage rolls/pasties or polystyrene-flavoured sandwiches.


Málaga airport is like a town inside!! A major expansion was completed last easter and its huge now

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Very impressed with the parking - we used Parking Mar in the end, got the car cleaned for free while we were away!

Definitely NOT impressed with the food and drink prices in the airport ...  If we go again I will take sandwiches!

Jo, on the way back we had a pizza in Benalmadena, nice Italian place just off the motorway, next to Carrefour. Haven't had pizza for months as OH still on low carb diet but it was a special treat!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Very impressed with the parking - we used Parking Mar in the end, got the car cleaned for free while we were away!
> 
> Definitely NOT impressed with the food and drink prices in the airport ...  If we go again I will take sandwiches!
> 
> Jo, on the way back we had a pizza in Benalmadena, nice Italian place just off the motorway, next to Carrefour. Haven't had pizza for months as OH still on low carb diet but it was a special treat!


What a shame you couldnt get in touch, we could have met up! AAirports are all expensive it seems, altho if you get a flight delay they sometimes issue discount vouchers

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Very impressed with the parking - we used Parking Mar in the end, got the car cleaned for free while we were away!
> 
> Definitely NOT impressed with the food and drink prices in the airport ...  If we go again I will take sandwiches!
> 
> Jo, on the way back we had a pizza in Benalmadena, nice Italian place just off the motorway, next to Carrefour. Haven't had pizza for months as OH still on low carb diet but it was a special treat!


I fully agree with food and drink prices - they even trump UK airport and motorway prices, such as 3 euro for a can of coke!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> What a shame you couldnt get in touch, we could have met up! AAirports are all expensive it seems, altho if you get a flight delay they sometimes issue discount vouchers
> 
> Jo xxx


Well I was in a filthy mood because I had just ripped my thumbnail on a chair and then the strap broke on my bag - some other time maybe!! 

Malaga catering is definitely more expensive than Jerez, Sevilla or Gib. And the only shop selling electrical stuff wanted €24 for a universal adapter which was only €10 on the plane!


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

I've used Chipsaway (which I think is the same company mentioned earlier in this thread) on two occasions and have found them very good both times. The first time we drove to their off-airport parking and left the car there. The only bad part about that was that the road from the airport to where their facilities are was pretty awful (potholes galore) and the fact that we had to hold our young children in our laps for the ride (we didn't have room to take our car seats with us as luggage). If you use that option they put on a free mini-bus to the airport. 

This Christmas we used their (free) VIP service where we were met at the airport, handed over the keys, and then on the way back we just called them and they dropped the car off. I can't fault their service and they were very friendly (and reasonable). The only niggling doubt I had in my mind was whether they are fully insuredto be picking up and driving my car (might be worth asking them that!).

As for catering, it's fine as Airports go, but also expensive (like all the spanish airports I've been to).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PokAlice said:


> I've used Chipsaway (which I think is the same company mentioned earlier in this thread) on two occasions and have found them very good both times. The first time we drove to their off-airport parking and left the car there. The only bad part about that was that the road from the airport to where their facilities are was pretty awful (potholes galore) and the fact that we had to hold our young children in our laps for the ride (we didn't have room to take our car seats with us as luggage). If you use that option they put on a free mini-bus to the airport.
> 
> This Christmas we used their (free) VIP service where we were met at the airport, handed over the keys, and then on the way back we just called them and they dropped the car off. I can't fault their service and they were very friendly (and reasonable). The only niggling doubt I had in my mind was whether they are fully insuredto be picking up and driving my car (might be worth asking them that!).
> 
> As for catering, it's fine as Airports go, but also expensive (like all the spanish airports I've been to).


Do you fly from Sevilla at all? What's that like for parking? Ryanair now fly to Bristol, which would be quite handy for us to get to Wales.


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you fly from Sevilla at all? What's that like for parking? Ryanair now fly to Bristol, which would be quite handy for us to get to Wales.


Hi - Sevilla is my local airport so I do fly from there a fair bit. Unfortunately I'm not aware of any Long-term type parking of the sort you get in the UK and at other airports like Malaga  If I fly from Sevilla for business I tend to use a taxi and if its a personal trip we tend to get a lift from family/friends. It is possible I believe to leave your car for longer stays in the normal car parks, but it isn't cheap. Looking at the Aena website for Sevilla it looks like the maximum daily charge is 14.65 dropping to 11.65 from the 5 day. Not sure if that helps - if you need any other info about the airport, let me know.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PokAlice said:


> Hi - Sevilla is my local airport so I do fly from there a fair bit. Unfortunately I'm not aware of any Long-term type parking of the sort you get in the UK and at other airports like Malaga  If I fly from Sevilla for business I tend to use a taxi and if its a personal trip we tend to get a lift from family/friends. It is possible I believe to leave your car for longer stays in the normal car parks, but it isn't cheap. Looking at the Aena website for Sevilla it looks like the maximum daily charge is 14.65 dropping to 11.65 from the 5 day. Not sure if that helps - if you need any other info about the airport, let me know.


Thanks. How long have you been in Sevilla? Are you in the city itself? It is one of my favourite places, I am envious! Though on balance I think I prefer living in the country these days, and just visiting the city for a couple of days now and again for the buzz.


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks. How long have you been in Sevilla? Are you in the city itself? It is one of my favourite places, I am envious! Though on balance I think I prefer living in the country these days, and just visiting the city for a couple of days now and again for the buzz.


I've actually live just outside Sevilla - one of the satellite towns rather than in Sevilla itself. Sevilla is indeed a great city, I never tire of wandering around the older part of the town I have to say. That said - I agree with you about the country - where I live is an urbanisation, not quiet countryside, but green at least! If it were up to me we'd be living more in the sticks, but my wife like the convenience of having a town nearby too much


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

*UK airport parking*

Does anyone know what airports like Malaga, Madrid. Barcelona, Valencia and Murcia airports charge for Short Stay parking? I am writing an article comparing airport charges in the UK and Spain and would like more up-to-date info. I know for a fact that Manchester Airport charges more than three times as much as the new Alicante terminal for a stay of up to two hours (£8 compared to 2.95 euros). Go over two hours in Manchester and it's £12 - which seems to be the going rate at all the big airports in England. 


I'm sure it will be the same elsewhere but would love to have accurate up-to-date figures to quote from.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Donna773 said:


> Does anyone know what airports like Malaga, Madrid. Barcelona, Valencia and Murcia airports charge for Short Stay parking? I am writing an article comparing airport charges in the UK and Spain and would like more up-to-date info. I know for a fact that Manchester Airport charges more than three times as much as the new Alicante terminal for a stay of up to two hours (£8 compared to 2.95 euros). Go over two hours in Manchester and it's £12 - which seems to be the going rate at all the big airports in England.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be the same elsewhere but would love to have accurate up-to-date figures to quote from.


All the information you require is found on aena.es site (in English). Just choose the airport required and scroll down to Parking:
Airports - Aena.es - Spanish airports and airspace


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Joppa said:


> All the information you require is found on aena.es site (in English). Just choose the airport required and scroll down to Parking:
> Airports - Aena.es - Spanish airports and airspace


That's brilliant Joppa. Many thanks - everything I need is there.


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Donna773 said:


> That's brilliant Joppa. Many thanks - everything I need is there.


Interestingly, Madrid, Barcelona, Malaga and Alicante all seem to operate a similar tariff at their car parks. It's nice that cash-strapped Spain does not operate the ''fleece 'em for as much as you can'' attitude of British airports. I've just published an article on it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Donna773 said:


> Interestingly, Madrid, Barcelona, Malaga and Alicante all seem to operate a similar tariff at their car parks. It's nice that cash-strapped Spain does not operate the ''fleece 'em for as much as you can'' attitude of British airports. I've just published an article on it if anyone is interested.


Until you come to buy a beer or a coffee at Malaga airport, that is ...


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Until you come to buy a beer or a coffee at Malaga airport, that is ...


Now that's an article for the future...and perhaps where the UK can compete. Boots' Meal Deal at Manchester Airport is something like £3.89 (pack of sandwiches, drink and snack). It cost me virtually that amount for a small bottle of water last time I bought anything at Alicante airport. Having said that, I bought a Meal Deal on Sunday, then left it in the departure lounge, unopened, when our flight was called. Someone had a free meal on me while I ended up spending another 11 quid on a Monarch toastie and a couple of small bottles of red wine.


----------



## dianasmith (May 23, 2012)

Just so you know for future visits, I was looking for Parking at Malaga Airport and I found Blue Cat, they seemed cheap, which is really what I was looking for, and they spoke English too!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dianasmith said:


> Just so you know for future visits, I was looking for Parking at Malaga Airport and I found Blue Cat, they seemed cheap, which is really what I was looking for, and they spoke English too!


Hi Dianasmith. 

How much per day? I use RED for short stays - 4.50 per day.


----------

